# Connecting a USB HDD to the Xperia Tablet Z



## bluenite (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a possibility to connect a portable 2.5"HDD (WD Passport 160GB - no need external ac adapter) on this tablet?
To another one (Asus M102A) it is normally. Or has Sony another reason?
Thanks for any advice
Peter


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there is a suggestion here which might work http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=_gxOsmaBVMr0VcD8Qlkazw&bvm=bv.68191837,d.d2k


----------

